

Mozilla ponders the ultimate minimal browser, looks like your start menu - thomas
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-pick/mozilla-ponders-the-ultimate-minimal-browser-looks-like-your-start-menu-20110526/

======
shawnee_
Ubiquity was awesome; I hope it makes a comeback soon.

It was/is headed in the right direction as far as the future of the "minimal"
browser goes. Instead of telling the browser "where we want to go," (go to
URL) we'll tell it "what we want to do" (book airline tix for location / map
this address instantly) . . . more like command-line interface, but custom to
the capabilities of the web.

